# advice



## varmithunter06 (Jun 3, 2006)

is this bow worth 85$shipped

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=69766


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

well probably but i wouldnt buy it. i would save up a lil more say $150 and you could get a 5x better bow. this bow would be ok for a starter but in a year you would more than likely want a different one. problems i see is dacron string steel cables (old school far better things out now), wheels (no good wall to help you when learning to shoot), you are going to need to get better accessories. that rest and sight leave alot to be desired. jsut my opinion

mark


----------



## varmithunter06 (Jun 3, 2006)

well whats a decent bow around 150$


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

i would look for used like you are doing. i would go with a newer design with string instead of steel cables. something with a single cam would also be good to start with due to the more solid wall. my buddy picked up a used pse single cam for $125. something along those lines would probably be a lil better for u. i would stay away from a new lower end bow because if you like archery you will probably want to upgrade in a few years then you could sell a used bow for about what you put into it and put that money towards a nicer one. if you are looking to spend under $200 i would look for a an older pse, hoyt or matthews.

mark


----------



## varmithunter06 (Jun 3, 2006)

thanks alot mark


----------



## NDTracer (Dec 15, 2005)

you got great advice. I would say that some of the local pawn shops would have bows similar to this and probably some newer in the price range discussed. Another option is to look at your local archery shop. Some trade in bows and will resell them. This may be an opportunity for you to get fitted properly while not spending more than needed.


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

I had a damn nice starter bow for $100 on here a little while back, somone offered $50 and I said no way............came fully equipped and ready to shoot. for $100

sold on ebay for $350

sorry ya had to miss out


----------



## duckduck...goose! (Jan 4, 2006)

Looks like a nice bow.


----------

